# tommy



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

afaw stock in yet?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing. Kind of feel like a kid at Christmas.:fishing:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Its not on AFAW's website yet, so I doubt it. He'll let us know.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I talked to the distributor yesterday. He spoke with AFAW UK yesterday morning and the rods are suppose to ship today or tomorrow. I'm talking about the order with the Estuary's.

I'm in a bit of a delima with the 6nbait rods. If I order today it will be 4-6 weeks for delivery. The order needs to be fairly big to keep the shipping costs down but that puts us deep into the fall season. I'm not sure how much interest there will be by late Oct and I hate to sit on a large order all winter.......

How much interest is there???

Tommy


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

12' casting for delivery on 11/30


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Count me in for a 13' 6nbait.


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

count me in for 13 6nbait also


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Tommy*

You probably need to make another Thread and ask the same question...from the conversation I thought there was tremendous interest. if you are not allowed then I'll do it if that's ok with you.


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*smooking there Ed*

Ed I was thinking along the same lines. need some blinking neon lights to get 25 guys moving in the same direction ...or free beer !


----------

